# Wiper question??



## nissanrunner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just a quick question. My windshield wipers have stopped working. I checked the fuse, and its ok. Any other do-it-yourself suggestions on what may be broke?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the wiper motor may be shot


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

are you getting any sound from the motor?
can you hear a 'clunk...clunk...clunk' when you turn them on?

my suggestion would be to remove the wiper arms, then the plastic underneath them. then check to make sure the arm coming from the motor is connected to the wiper arms' bars.

its a common problem in B14s


----------



## tonsters200 (Jul 4, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> are you getting any sound from the motor?
> can you hear a 'clunk...clunk...clunk' when you turn them on?
> 
> my suggestion would be to remove the wiper arms, then the plastic underneath them. then check to make sure the arm coming from the motor is connected to the wiper arms' bars.
> ...



DITTO!!!
I had mine pop-off during a REAL bad rainpour...What makes me mad was just the day before it was at the stealer for an oil change and could have been done under the recall.


----------



## Subrhyme (Dec 4, 2004)

*hay hay hay*

Hi! I was wondering how you got the wiper linkage back on? I tried popping the bar back on to the little ball and it pops on. I turn the wipers on and it goes about 2 cycles and pops off again. Do you guys have a secret or something to get that Sob to stay on there tight?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

maybe throw some epoxy on there?


----------



## tonsters200 (Jul 4, 2002)

I would check with the dealer and see if your VIN was able to be fixed under the recall.


----------

